# Anyone getting Dolby Digital on E-Life?



## billykhan77 (Oct 30, 2016)

Hello there lads and ladettes. I rarely comes across anything these days that Google can't sort out, but I'm at wits end with this one!

After a 1/2 hour conversation with the Etisalat CSR, I convinced myself and her that I needed a new set top box since my 3 year old one was only broadcasting my HD movies with PCM sound. 

Within 24 hours I have the latest shiny new set-top box, and voila I have the option to change audio output to Dolby Digital. Great....Not! Select Ghostbusters 2016 in HD from On Demand (which incidentally wasn't half as bad as the critics claimed-even as a die-hard fan of the original)...and yet again only standard PCM audio! Grrr.....

I know my equipment is all pucca, since I get DD/Tru-HD from both from my OSN box, Blu Ray player and Netflix. Both STB's boxes connected to my LG smart TV via HDMI, audio passed back to my Onkyo SR-444 receiver via ARC. BD player connected directly to receiver via HDMI.

I don't blame the CSR's at Etisalat. I guess it's obviously not something people really care about in this age of streaming content, so they simply haven't been given any training. I'd just like to know if there's anyone out there who is getting DD on E-Life, and on which channels (if any) they're getting it? 

Cheers.


----------

